# root ranger how to?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

ok, so can anyone tell me how exactly the twisting of the hose works to operate it correctly. i watch the videos on youtube and it looks easy but, what about when its 50 feet or 100 feet in. Is it just as easy? I need to order some kind of root cutter, but im having trouble deciding exactly which way to go.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Even at 200' its easy. Been using a root ranger for over 10 years now. Stil one of the best nozzles for a cart jetter.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

What size jet are you using?


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

General 3055, 3000 psi at 5.5 gpm. The root ranger will be waiting for me when I get home.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I got the ranger today! So what is the allen screw in to top or front of the head for? Can you put a front jet insert in there or what?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I got the ranger today! So what is the allen screw in to top or front of the head for? Can you put a front jet insert in there or what?


 Yep you can. My ranger is old old old, and it does not have the front port at all.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice! One other thing I didn't realize it's set up for 1/4 hose. I thought would be using it on my 3/8 hose. What do u guys do?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> Nice! One other thing I didn't realize it's set up for 1/4 hose. I thought would be using it on my 3/8 hose. What do u guys do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 Mine has a 1' whip that is 3/8 by 1/4


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

im still too green, whats a 1' whip?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A 3/8 jetter hose that is 1 foot long with a 3/8 female end on one side and a 1/4" male on the other side. This way the root ranger works well with my 3/8 hose.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

i gotta do something like that. Did you buy that or have someone make it up for you? I guess it doesn't really effect the performance of the tip between using it with 1/4 or 3/8 hose right? Or is it really only meant to be used with a 1/4 inch supply?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Maximumplumbing said:


> i gotta do something like that. Did you buy that or have someone make it up for you? I guess it doesn't really effect the performance of the tip between using it with 1/4 or 3/8 hose right? Or is it really only meant to be used with a 1/4 inch supply?


Mine came with it, but that was 17+ years ago and I think AJ Coleman made it for me when I ordered it up.


----------

